# I bought a new toy today



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought an 1987 Toyota Dulley. It has a 4 speed with a wood flat bed. Ill get some pictures posted for ya as soon as I get a chance. The truck only has 118000 original miles on it and sat up for years, it has a new tuneup and fluids changed and runs like a champ.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like a real handy toy to have around! I'll be looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Well here are the pictures I promised. Im trying to find a new gas tank to get it under the truck were it belongs. 



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1465.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1466.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1467.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1468.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a> 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1469.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a> 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1470.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/DCP_1471.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

nice good hunting truck  congrats


----------

